# Kabal of The Deadly Mist



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

*Dark Eldar - PICS and log - Kabal of The Deadly Mist*

Hello fellow night watchers. I shall post pictures of my Dark Eldar Kabal as I work on it and get it to completion, so there will be a showcase of both WIP and finished models (but truly when is any model really ever finished?). So to start off:
A bad pic of my original DE army early 2009:








Aww, memories.
Wip Warrior Raider:








Heamy Wip:








Razorwing WIP:








Hellion WIP:








Grotesque WIP:









I also just purchased the 250dl megabox. So I have a lot of stuff to work on for a long time. Sweet. Anyhow thanks for stickin in till the end of the post.
Cheers!


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Woah, that Haemoculies (spelling?) is amazing! As well as all that free hand work on the vehicles!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I agree. Great painting on everything so far in this thread. I don't have a Dark Eldar army but I am sorely tempted to buy a Razorwing Jetfighter just because it's so nice. It's slightly annoying you can buy that for £25 whilst for me to get a Nightwing or Phoenix it'll cost me £67 from Forge World 

I really like the skin tones on the Grotesque!


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for the comments. I shall continue to post for all.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Here is a closeup of some of the detail for that raider:









Cheers


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

A lot of good stuff going on here. I agree the Haemonculis looks excellent, and I love the detail on the raider. 

What have you done with the older models? I think a combined force of both types would look good. I have to say I can't say which version I prefer. Both are excellent, but I think the sail on the new one looks crap and the bat wing tail on the old one is also terrible.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Can you take a close up on the sail of than new raider, it looks like you clipped out the material and just left the rigging, which I find very interesting.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

It does continue! I have continued work and now this warrior raider is finally at a tabletop standard, details later, now to bring their squad up to standard as well:








I did indeed carve the canvas out of the sails. Therefore I have the spine that makes the raider look whole and I keep it wysiwyg when not purchasing the sails upgrade. Because there are so many sails in the various kits I can easily mix and match, being able to run them all with sails if I wish or all with "undeployed" sails.
Cheers!


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

looking very good! not as dark as some of the armies I have seen which I like, are the DE still as Dark and Evil as they used to be or have they toned them down? (sorry I have never really looked into DE, when I started the codex was out of date and now I have 3 armies and no time or money for a third  )


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

The detail and free hand is the envy of the non eldar wrold, I love it. Very intrested to thee the Grotesk (spell) completed.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks! Ill try to put more shots up soon.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Latest thing that I am working on, this bad boy and some incubi to go with:









Cheers!


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Wip of my Archon only coat 1, trying to get the colour pattern right.  Sorry for the poor quality pictures.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Small upgrade on the Archon, a better picture this time. I like how he is progressing although I am taking my sweet time with him, I should be done in a few more sessions: 



















Comments?

Cheers!


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Some work on the incubi.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Here is a better and update PIC of the Archon. Almost done:









and his cape:









Cheers!

(comments?)


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Coming together very nicely, the newer picture makes your model look 10 times better mate!

What do you have left to finish on him?


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Final wash, gems, the leather straps the fur on the cape, the cape itself, eyes and the phantasm grenade launcher. Lots of detail, at least he is playable


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Looks great + rep 

I really like the shading


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

Your Archon looks amazing! makes me jealous I want to start DE too!


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks all for the rep, much appreciated. You can also rate the thread if you wish .


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Ok, so almost done, here are some more overall shots of the model:

































Cheers!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks fantastic. Well done. +rep.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for the rep . I did a wash on the turqoise parts, and gems. Need to do another layer on the green+wash then laquer the whole model so it does not chip like crazy... I wish this model was finecast because of that.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

The incubi. I hope to have a few more pics up this week.


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

some nice work there mate


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for the comment, I will try to keep you updated.


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

Great work! I really like the undeployed sail idea. +rep


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks! Yeah I do like the spines of the sails. Currently working on the incubi and 6 reaver jetbikes. As well as one more venom and a raider. I shall post a group shot of all models soon. Also got a chronos, to get the extra haywire launcher for my scourge.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Built Blaster Trueborn last night:

















Cheers!


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Some wyches that I shall also be working on to complete my second unit:


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Update on the wych unit:


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Small life update.
I am moving to a new home and waiting for my first son to arrive any day now! So my painting updated might be a bit more erratic. Stay tuned tho! I shall make sure to post a few things here and there. 

Cheers!


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Congrats.... and good luck with the dad thing... BTW the wyches look really nice


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

Skari said:


> Built Blaster Trueborn last night:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love them! 

Good luck with the new dad thing. I had my first a little less than 9 months ago now and it is an amazing thing.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for the comments! I shall post some more pics up as soon as I can. 

Cheers!


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

This is the unit I shall be completing for the March painting Heresy online event. 

Cheers!


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

An update on the wych unit that I was working on. Still needs a lot of work but I like the way that they are turning up.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Got some nice stuff going on here mate. Love the pose on the Trueborn and the Archon turned out cool!


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks sir. Much appreciated.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

So, update on the wyches. They are not done, but playable now at least. The skin is done but still need to work up all the armour, weapons, spikes, do eyes and teeth and earings and other jewelry as well as satchels and grenades and tabards... wow there is a lot of detail on each model! 
Took individual pics to show off their poses as each wych is a character themselves. Enjoy and if you do like clickity that +rep button!


























There are a few things that I am not sure about, like what colour to do their loincloths... the other colours in the kabal are white and red... so maybe squeeze it in there?

Hope you liked.

Cheers.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah i love them 

did you mean to get he pics so red??

also i love the bases tbh, i like them, understated i thinks the right word


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

stop taking pics in pink rooms, then we could see the detail better XD


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for the comments!

The pictures are red... sadly because thats the only lamp I had on hand with a bad bulb un it. I shall be trying to get better lighting.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Here is a close up of one of the wyches in better lighting and with an additional step on the armour:

















Cheers!


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Another hellion WIP:


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Very cool looking! The Hellion reminds me of the Green Goblin, haha. Gotta say my favorite part is the amount of detail you put into the armor.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for the comments and the +rep received is much appreciated!

A small update:










Comments are much appreciated.


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

The amount of detail you put into these is really shown by how three are of the same pose but you can't tell until you look closely. They all look very unique, but still part of the same unit. My favorite one would probably be the one on the far left. Can't wait to see more of this, you've got some real talent.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks!  much appreciated, I am glad you like it.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Really liking the colours you've gone with on these guys. Muted but striking. Well done.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Very nice Skari,

The brighter lightning is SO much better and it adds a little more visible color to your DE. The additional step you took in the armour makes a big difference as well. It always pays to go that extra mile, at least in most cases!

I also wanted to compliment you on your bases, well done Sir!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks so much for the comments! Much appreciated, and the rep there Khornes Fist. Keeps me kickin.

Cheers!


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Next on the painting block. Reaver jetbikes!


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Actually, latest project


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Congrats on baby gamer!


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice titan you got there! 

Congratulations man, best of luck and fortune to you


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

Tossidin said:


> Nice titan you got there!


heh, that titan would wreck the battlefield. Grats again.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

AWESOME! Congratz man! Mine is do in June, scared and excited at the same time. Is this your first? 

GOOD LUCK BUDDY!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

cirs85 said:


> heh, that titan would wreck the battlefield. Grats again.


 Correction: "heh, that titan *WILL* wreck the battlefield. Grats again. :threaten:

Congrats! Being a father is the best thing that can happen in ones life.

PS: gotta love those first diapers too.:shok:


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

I never thought one could be so excited about poop. Hehe, yes this is my first.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Skari said:


> I never thought one could be so excited about poop. Hehe, yes this is my first.


That fades quickly......


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Congrats.

Just like the start of the culting of the Dark Eldar, the sleepless nights, the noise and screams, the smells.

Seriously though congrats to all the family and welcome to the world.

Zero Effect


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Congratulations man!

I have a 5 month old, and its a trip! 

A few words of wisdom. Start a bedtime routine early, and stick to it! It helps so much later on. We started a routine around month 2 or 3. At that point my daughter didn't really know the difference, but we got ourselves used to it. And now, it makes a big difference. She goes to sleep easily, and sleeps soundly for 10-12+ hours. She's happier that way and so are we!

Oh, and around month 4 or 5 the poop tends to get spaced out a bit more, like once or twice a day instead of every 2 hours. Which, you know, is nice. Because by then you have earned the "changing diapers" badge of honor, and its time to move on to new skills. =D


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

congrats man, just had my second two weeks ago!! It's pretty cool


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

It has been awesome. Thanks all for the good wishes. And now a nostalgic look at my classic dark eldar fleet. I built this fleet out of tournament winnings 










Of course I have tried to remain to the old scheme while sprucing it up and using my learned skills more.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Started up on the reaver jetbikes, finally.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Some updates on the RJB's:


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

i would do i dark eldar army if i could paint them


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Do they all have the glass helmets? I think those are the coolest looking helms, plus the scourges with the bat wings. Shame they only give you two per box. Looking forward to seeing you next update, hopefully the new littl eone isnt keeping up to much...lol!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi! Thanks all for the comments and rep. I am still working on the reavers loving every brush stroke. I shall have another WIP pic up soon, the purple is now based, just need to finish up the basing and then wash...


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

The arena champion WIP. 


















Early stages, test model. 

Cheers


----------



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

I love it! Keep 'em coming.!


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

will do thanks for the comment.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

On the painting table:

Incubi and their venom.

Also magnetizing and painting the missiles for the razorwing!


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

On the painting table:
Did some work on the Incubi today:

















This, of course is before the wash, so not even close to done, the armour is going to be similar to the archons. 


Cheers!


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

More things off the assembly line, getting everything to a 3 colour min for tournament:
The incubi Venom:








The Venom Gunner:









The Wrack unit, making its way into my list? Maybe...

















Also magnetized and put some colour on the razorwings missiles! 










Wow, I have done so much over the last few days. I am pumped to continue.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Fantastic plog. Some excellent work in here and a very impressive army. Most impressed with the completed archon and look forward to seeing the incubi finished. Rep for all the hard work. Congrats on the little tyke too.


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Seems like someone is on a painting mission. 

Some lovely twisted work coming along. The time it takes you to do all that I managed to get another fifth of my Ravager painted up. Curse you fast painters (just jealous)!

Keep it going.

Zero Effect


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Here is an army shot:









1500pts.

Thinking about:

Priming and painting the klaivex for the uncubi. 

Building, priming and painting 5 scourge for the tournament in a week!


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

priming today. 


I love the look of these models.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Those models are epic. I like the cold look of your dark eldar, my friend has Kabal of the Obsidian Rose and they look a little to warm, Dark eldar need to be precise and extremely deadly.


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

its looking really good! your army is coming together really well.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for the comments:
A Scourge WIP


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Scourge is shaping up nicely. They green armor plays off the wing color well.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks! Yeah the grey and green and then purple does them justice, and this is of course just the base colour, look at that squad of wyches and the archon, it ends up looking a lot crisper and nicer


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Update on the scourge.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

did some work on the second squad of wyches today, basing all the details.
Here is an army shot:


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

On the paint table just got this this weekend, looking forward to painting it:


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Full of bubbles... oh well. So are my wracks! At least GW CS is quite good at replacing it with quality product! 
But now, to fix and to wait.


----------



## Redeemer007 (Mar 9, 2012)

awesome army. plus i really enjoy your pod cast!

+++++ REP


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks sir. + rep for the rep and kind words. 

------

On the painting table:

The replacement failcast models arrived today, hurrah! now to work on them. 

Cheers.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Nice army shot Skari! 

By the way +Rep for your dedication to providing a nice podcast. Just listened to it for the first time, good info mate!

Still need to finish those Scourges before you crank out that Medusa...hehehe! Looking forward to seeing them and him finished!

Keep up the good work!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for the rep and the comments. Yes, the podcast is a labour of love  still a WIP but now with the help of the 40K Nation the content and the audience should swell. 

I do need to finish most of my army. ATM it stands at a tabletop std with min 3 colours based. I shall make sure to update a pic of them when they are more advanced.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Here is a WIP, of the ravager:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I really like the pattern on the front of the ravager man.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks. Yeah the tribal markings really help break up the patterns and draw the eye to the tanks.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Here is an update on the ravager hull:


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

The Pilot a WIP:









Cheers!


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Worked on the reaver jetbikes:


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

The pilot looks good, but I am curious as to what level brush you are using for your highlights on the edges of the armour?


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

What armour? I use different levels for different stages...


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

the other three bikes:


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Those faceless helms are a bit creepy, but your painting is cool. Nice and clean and not overly highlight, whichlooks better to me.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks. They are a WIP but I do like keeping it simple the faeless helms are awesome.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

The ravager.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Hurrah for 4K views. Bring on the rep! Lol... 

On the painting table:









Cheers!


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Did some work on the coven and drakes


----------



## dragonadam (Mar 22, 2011)

These are coming out awesome. I have plans for a DE army myself in the future. Keep up with the great work! +rep


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for the comment. Much appreciated.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

this is very lovely work here, love the raiders and the skin on the wracks :biggrin: +rep


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Here is an update:


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

army shot tomorrow. got the based colours and detail done! minor things tomorrow + wash #1 to get them ready for the game.



















cheers!


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Ok, I think that the other squad of wyches needs some more love. Another tournament next week, so lets see if I can get another unit up to snuff.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

My 1500pt tournament army. At a decent TT standard but slowly working on the details to make the army pop. Can you guess what units are the furthest along from this picture? If ytou can then I am doing -something- right!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Sick! Those wracks and drakes look like they are giving off the appearance that they are going to be dark and sinister. Well done so far.

As for the unit that the furthest along, I woul dhave to say the Raider in the middle to the right a bit.

Keep up the good work Skari.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for the comment!


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

So, GW sent me the THIRD and final set of replacement wracks, and my second urien. Workable, Im happier. 

Also on the paint table, came into some gift certificates after a recent tourney... got myself a clawed fiend, a sslyth and still have like 50dls left over. And I won a limited edition 25th anniv space marine model. 

I have my work cut out!


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

So, a bit of a hiatus. But I am back! Here are a few updates first off my first unit of wyches, I went back and did all the detail (after this pic the bases got more work) but the grenades are done and the colours all match on the loincloths and such. I am a happy camper, one unit down:









Then I also did some work on the Incubi unit, washed them ready to then blend and highlight:









Cheers!


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

My Urien:









Cheers!


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Hoby note, just bought some battlefoam, really excited to have safety for my tanks on the way!


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

A pic of the three shardinets I am making for my bloodbride unit:


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Here is an updated picture of my archon.









Cheers!


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I really like you painting Skari, what's been holding me off is i know very little about the DE and have never tried painting them so i was waiting for a more experienced painter to cast his eye over your work 

+ rep for the work so far


----------



## jlaughter001 (Mar 15, 2011)

This is awesome, I am definitely jealous of your painting. I want to compliment you on individual units, but they all look great--even at what you cann "tabletop standard." +rep from me if I can...which I think I can.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks! Im glad you like it.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Fully Painted table, terrain and models in my last 5th ed game with my Brother this weekend. My very own battle basement! Awesome.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

So, finally back! Have just started a new job so the hobby has been slow. But I do have a tonne of updates that I will share as this gets back up and running. 
6th ed has hit us... I built these:









Cheap and easy... right out of the bitz box!

Also purchased some eldar jetbikes and a farseer... and also own three vypers that might just end up being a fighter wing. Awesome. Anyhow, just thought I would get back onto the site! 

Cheers!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Hey Skari!

Fantasic work on the Archon and Urien, they look super! Urien looks pretty nasty in a good way and the Archon, well he just looks like a badass. The razorwing idea was brilliant and looks great. Looking forward to seeing how they look painted.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

I have but one problem with this plog... Theres too much good stuff to look at! Everything today wants me to make a Xenos army... Oh well. +Rep For beautiful painting!


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

thanks for the rep!


----------



## KaosHerald (Jan 7, 2010)

Some good stuff here Skari! I love the color scheme, you have my two favorite colors going on  Keep up the good work!

+Rep


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks, will keep it up. Actually trying to figure out what colors to paint my eldar allies... I'm thinking mymera


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Wanted to get something simple and ready to game that looked good. Here are some more shots of what I have been working on this morning:

























Cheers!


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow... I am back and there is a lot more to share!

Stay tuned as I compile my painting.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

So, I painted up some more stuff as allies for the Dark Kin. And of course the release of the new Eldar is getting me excited for some more painting ventures 










Enjoy


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

My friend uses jet bikes allied with jet bikes.... Evil evil man.... Have fun I'm looking forward to it


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I really like the blend you've got going on those cloaks. It looks simple and very effective. How did you manage it?


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for the comments. I just drybrushed it, then did some drybrush highlights and a wash.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

The Farseer and Warlock is look good man, very bright and colorful like Elder should be, but it still feels grim and dark somehow Nice Work!


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Much appreciated. Here are some more things that I have worked on recently:


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Nicely done! I can't give you rep...


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

thanks  The thought counts.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Some things I am working on:


















I cant wait to try the blasterborn (can you imagine that I have never used them before?)


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

I have been busy! And some updates:










Also, got some corsairs to work on:









And the rest of the collection! Want to be able to play all this FULLY painted sooner than later.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

That's an impressive amount of pain and destruction!! You should have another Apoclypse game with everithing on the board!


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

i will at some point.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Making a new display board:


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Not mine.... but awesome!










I wish I had the smurfs to pull this smurfin off!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Fluffiest Ultramarines army I've ever seen hands down.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

:shok: this is awesome!!!


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks! yeah, he worked very hard to make it.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Working on a display board for the Kabal for a tournament this weekend :


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Good start to the board. Are you going all out with a ruined city scape or doing the aedge of one turning into a park?


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Just doing the corner to break up the monotony of the board.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Some of my latest work.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

ghosts of mymeara uh? nice


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Skari, I can't believe that I haven't seen this thread before! Great to see the Dark Kabal take shape, and I'm getting closer and closer with each paint stroke to being able to actually plan to get some DE... Although the first thing I'll get is a wych to be a Death Cult assassin... sorry.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for the comments! The wych models are great for any female conversion.


----------

